# Link to Housing Options for AFI and USC MFA Students for August 2017



## eggparanoia (May 26, 2017)

Congrats to all the incoming AFI and USC MFA students for Fall '17!

It seems like there is a large number of us looking for housing for August in the following areas of Central/East L.A.: 
-- Hollywood, Little Armenia
-- Los Feliz, Silverlake, Echo Park 
-- Atwater Village, Eagle Rock, Highland Park
-- Central LA, Koreatown
-- Chinatown, Downtown

*In an effort to make that happen -- and maybe finally get some cross-pollination between the two schools! -- starting June 1 I will have a Google Docs chart available for anyone looking for a compatible roommate.* 

The chart will include categories like when you plan to move to L.A., how much you want to spend, max number of roommates, if you smoke, have pets, prefer a gender/sexual orientation, desired age bracket, level of quiet, level of cleanliness, etc. It will be free and accessible to anyone who wants to view and/or add their info.  

The idea is that the sooner you find your roommates, you can split the cost of an expensive service like Westside Rentals and search together, or find the place you want on your own and get in touch with compatible roommates from the chart. 

If you are interested in seeing and/or sharing your info for this chart, please get in touch with me, and I will share the link. 

Thanks and good luck everyone! 

Ephi


----------

